
PHP Instagram Scraper - theafh
https://github.com/postaddictme/instagram-php-scraper
======
cityzen
Yes people still use and love PHP. Can we avoid the typical, “I don’t see why
anyone uses PHP when they could use _my_ favorite language.”

~~~
theafh
Totally agree! PHP is my scripting language of choice. Beyond web-dev, e.g.
when a task is about text processing...

